# Magnifying your work HOW?????



## Bkubiak (Oct 20, 2013)

I am thinking to find something that will go on my head like a hat with a set of magnifying goggles with lights to make things 4 or 5 times bigger so I can see what I am doing.

getting old sucks, but I have the time to fool around with trains now 

Suggestions please


----------



## Fire21 (Mar 9, 2014)

Give this page a try, from Micro Mark tools. There are several choices...

http://www.micromark.com/SearchResult.aspx?deptIdFilter=0&searchPhrase=magnifier


----------



## Davidfd85 (Jul 4, 2011)

Yeah I know what you mean. I went to Hobby Lobby and picked up a lighted magnifier that clamps on the side of my desk. I like it, it swings out of the way when I don't need it and I swing it around and use the light on it to get more light on my spray booth when I'm using the airbrush. 

David


----------



## Bkubiak (Oct 20, 2013)

Davidfd85 said:


> Yeah I know what you mean. I went to Hobby Lobby and picked up a lighted magnifier that clamps on the side of my desk. I like it, it swings out of the way when I don't need it and I swing it around and use the light on it to get more light on my spray booth when I'm using the airbrush.
> 
> David


I have one of those helping hands things with a pair of SMALL CLIPS to hold things and lighted magnifier, but is has crappy lighting and a cool soldering iron holder, I would rather get one of those headband things but 35.00 is a lot for one.


----------



## jesteck (Apr 15, 2014)

I've used an Opti-visor since the mid eighties with good results. You can get interchangeable lenses, and it's a lot more durable than it looks. Not lighted, but keeps both hands free. For about a buck a year, well worth the price.


----------



## Davidfd85 (Jul 4, 2011)

I don't do a lot of tiny type work but I have seen the holders with the clips and lights and have thought about it. I think I am going to check some prices and reviews on something else too. I do quite a bit of fly fishing and used to tie my own flies, don't tie any more, but they also have small vises and some lighted that may or may not be cheaper I haven't looked yet. I am thinking anything to do with a serious hobby it going to be priced high it just depends on which hobby costs more. 

That goes along with my past work, firefighter. I carried a spring punch in my pocket for breaking glass. Put Firefighter rescue punch in the title and the cost is way more than machinists spring loaded punch but they are the exact same tool. 

David


----------



## Bkubiak (Oct 20, 2013)

jesteck said:


> I've used an Opti-visor since the mid eighties with good results. You can get interchangeable lenses, and it's a lot more durable than it looks. Not lighted, but keeps both hands free. For about a buck a year, well worth the price.


Where would you buy these things, tried Home Depot, nada, I would like to try one on and see if it is what I need


----------



## Bkubiak (Oct 20, 2013)

Davidfd85 said:


> I don't do a lot of tiny type work but I have seen the holders with the clips and lights and have thought about it. I think I am going to check some prices and reviews on something else too. I do quite a bit of fly fishing and used to tie my own flies, don't tie any more, but they also have small vises and some lighted that may or may not be cheaper I haven't looked yet. I am thinking anything to do with a serious hobby it going to be priced high it just depends on which hobby costs more.
> 
> That goes along with my past work, firefighter. I carried a spring punch in my pocket for breaking glass. Put Firefighter rescue punch in the title and the cost is way more than machinists spring loaded punch but they are the exact same tool.
> 
> David


I bought my helping hands thing at Harbor freight it was just a few bucks, cool for holding two wires together for soldering, but the optical quality and led lighting sucks


----------



## CTValleyRR (Jul 26, 2014)

Micromark is always a good source for hobby specialized tools.

I use a similar approach, but more or less homemade. I use a camping headlamp as a light source, and a pair of drugstore 2.5x magnifying glasses for most work. If I need more magnification, I put a pair of the +4.0 clip on magnifiers from Micromark (6th item up from the bottom of the link above), although thypey're heavy enough that I have to use an eyeglass strap to keep my glasses on when I do.


----------



## wvgca (Jan 21, 2013)

i looked on ebay, head band or glass style 3x magnifiers with leds were around 10 bucks, bench stand with solder iron holder were twenty or so, but the large 5x or 10x lenses with real light bulbs and clamp mounts were forty and up ... but as we all get older [I'm 61] it's not a huge amount to pay to make the hobby easier and more enjoyable, and one good one will last me a long time, until ..??


----------



## feldon30 (Dec 30, 2012)

Bkubiak said:


> I bought my helping hands thing at Harbor freight it was just a few bucks, cool for holding two wires together for soldering, but the optical quality and led lighting sucks


Yep the $9.99 special at Hazard Fraught is pretty useless. I'm continuing to look for alternatives. My concern with the Optivisor is it only goes to 2x magnification. I was really hoping for 3x.


----------



## Bkubiak (Oct 20, 2013)

feldon30 said:


> Yep the $9.99 special at Hazard Fraught is pretty useless. I'm continuing to look for alternatives. My concern with the Optivisor is it only goes to 2x magnification. I was really hoping for 3x.


I wonder if the cheap reading glasses sold in drugstores have 3X or higher


----------



## LynnB (Jul 16, 2014)

Optivisors have several different magnification options. Look on Amazon and you should see at least 4 options. The thing to remember is that the higher the magnification, the closer to your face you have to hold it. And I tried a couple of cheap knock-offs, wasting about $30, before I gave in and bought a true Optivisor. Best purchase I have ever made! I do N-Scale and my vision is not that bad but seeing the tiny details I am painting with the Optivisor opens up a whole new world. I promise you will not regret spending the money for the name brand.


----------



## CTValleyRR (Jul 26, 2014)

Bkubiak said:


> I wonder if the cheap reading glasses sold in drugstores have 3X or higher


From what I've seen, they max out at 2.5x.


----------



## CTValleyRR (Jul 26, 2014)

LynnB said:


> Optivisors have several different magnification options. Look on Amazon and you should see at least 4 options. The thing to remember is that the higher the magnification, the closer to your face you have to hold it. And I tried a couple of cheap knock-offs, wasting about $30, before I gave in and bought a true Optivisor. Best purchase I have ever made! I do N-Scale and my vision is not that bad but seeing the tiny details I am painting with the Optivisor opens up a whole new world. I promise you will not regret spending the money for the name brand.


I agree completely. Cheap has its place, but not in the tool crib (says the guy with the homemade solution). I am serious; I will soon invest in the real thing.


----------



## D&J Railroad (Oct 4, 2013)

I bought one of those magnifier lamps over 20 years ago. Still have it. I drilled a hole near the edge of the desk to mount it in. Seems the clamp that they provide just doesn't hold up to well.


----------



## MtRR75 (Nov 27, 2013)

D&J Railroad said:


> I bought one of those magnifier lamps over 20 years ago. Still have it. I drilled a hole near the edge of the desk to mount it in. Seems the clamp that they provide just doesn't hold up to well.


What magnification is yours and how close do you have to hold the object to get it in focus?


----------



## Davidfd85 (Jul 4, 2011)

Ken, that is the same type I use. But I do use the clamp, its held up pretty good so far. 

I found two on the Hobby Lobby site, both say 3-diopter magnifier.

http://shop.hobbylobby.com/products/15-watt-daylight-magnifier-convertible-lamp-319640/


http://shop.hobbylobby.com/products/mississippi-art-glass-picture-frame-919126


David


----------



## D&J Railroad (Oct 4, 2013)

MtRR75 said:


> What magnification is yours and how close do you have to hold the object to get it in focus?


I don't know the magnification, but it works fine for me. Things are in focus pretty much just by looking through the glass. Yeah, there is a better look at some distance from the item I'm working on but not much.


----------



## MtRR75 (Nov 27, 2013)

Davidfd85 said:


> Ken, that is the same type I use. But I do use the clamp, its held up pretty good so far.
> 
> I found two on the Hobby Lobby site, both say 3-diopter magnifier.
> 
> ...


The first link has 6 reviews (none for the 2nd). Four say that the plastic parts broke. The fifth said that arm won't stay in place. Does not sound like a good buy. I like the style of it. Anybody know where I can get a sturdier version of this?


----------



## traction fan (Oct 5, 2014)

*Where to get an Optivisor*

I too have used an Optivisor for many years, and I love it. Mine came from a hobby shop,but I would check Walthers.com, and Micromark.com. Optivisor is a brand name, and they make a good product, but they ain't cheap! A similar device is available from harborfreighttools.com. It is not as well made, and not as optically powerful but a lot cheaper. It's fairly easy to adapt the harbor freight item to take an Optivisor lens plate, if you need more magnification. 
I own both tools and use the Optivisor almost exclusively. The other is used if I have to travel. If it gets broken,lost, or stolen; it's cheaper to replace.
I am a retired geezer with failing eyesight, but with my Optivisor I have, soldered .006 wire into N scale catenary, and assembled Z scale couplers! This thing really helps.

Traction fan


----------



## CTValleyRR (Jul 26, 2014)

Focal distance on magnifying lenses is typically between 12-18". They're meant for close work.


----------

